# Camp sites/motorhome aires in the Somme region



## apachelj (Sep 16, 2009)

We have recently bought our first motorhome - an Autotrail Apache - after being caravaners for many years. We are planning to have a short trip to the Somme area of France in late October. We're thinking about booking a couple of nights at a campsite and trying motorhome aires for another 2 nights. We've never stopped in a motorhome aire before, are they safe? If anyone's got any suggestions of where, or where not to stay, either campsites and/or aires in the Somme region we would much appreciate it. Cheers


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I hope you have a great time in France. There are plenty of aires in the Somme area, we like the one at Le Cretoy, allthough it is basic it is in a great position with views across the bay, right next to the cyclepaths and large enough that you allways get on. 

As you Drive into le cretoy turn left just past the tourist train sign go to the seafront and turn left again. its a pay and display (2 euros?) with machine next to the borne.

If you have bikes we recommend cycling around to St Valery and coming back on the tourist train.

Bonne voyage

Jon and Sue


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I can echo Jon and Sue's comments about Le Crotoy. I think its 3 euros and it is in a good position.

"All the Aires" book in English is worth getting hold of if you can. It's easier to follow than the French version which requires you to know which department you are in/going to and which villages/towns may be of interest to you. The English version has a useful map showing the approximate positions and of course all the descriptions are in English.

The Camping Car Aires are safe and the ones we stayed on were peaceful and quiet. even Le Crotoy which must have had around 80 vans when we stayed in June was nice and quiet at night. Motorway Aires are not considered to be safe places to stay but they are not Motorhome Aires. The confusion arises because of the word "Aire" which simply means place or area. A Motorway Aire is a resting place for any vehicle. A Motorhome Aire is a parking place provided specifically for Motorhomes to stay for a short while and to empty grey and black waste and fill up with water.

JohnW


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi we stayed at Le Crotoy last week, the price is 5 Euros for 24 hours plus 2 Euros for 10 minutes of water beware the tap on the right hand side does not work wasted a few minutes changing over. The site was pretty full on the Saturday, lovely place with plenty of fresh seafood available to buy plus moules and frites available in local restaraunts for 5 Euros. The Aire above St Valery Sur Somme is also good, nice going down hill to the town but hilly going up but I believe it is worth it as nicely laid out Aire with free water. There are also other nice ones in the area.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Yes aires are perfectly safe as long as you dont go on the motorway aires which can be more prone to people messing about. the coastal aires are Ok and you wont be on your own most nights. we are going on Nov and will stay soley on aires.

there are not too many inland in the somme area compared to the coast but they are there. Just park up wherever you like as no one realyy bothers you - not like here un Uk
Enjoy and shout if you need anything specific

phill


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There is a very good campsite with an aire outside it at Amiens. Both are in the MHF database under Parc des Cygnes. There is a good bus service from outside the site or you can cycle alongside the canal which runs past the site.

If you have not been to Amiens then I'd recommend it for the Cathedral alone but there is much beside.

G


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Depends what you plan to do. We used the Le Crotoy aire back in April as a stop-over - it's like a massive pay & display car park, & we were in the row which went across the middle. Quiet, safe, convenient, but not very pretty! If you want the Baie de Somme/Parc Ornithologique du Marquenterre, like us, then there are convenient campsites open in October: we used Les Aubépines last year for a few days (quiet, pretty, 15 euros if you have an ACSI card) & this year there's another site added to the ACSI list, Le Champ Neuf (13 euros with ACSI, but we haven't tried it yet). The links are: http://www.camping-lesaubepines.com & http://www.camping-lechampneuf.com


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

*Aires in France*

We have only been motorhomers for a year and a bit and have just had our second 2 week trip to France, all of which was spent on Aires, we found some great ones in the Aires de Service book (english ver), and we can't wait to get back. It was absolutely fantastic with no problems what so ever, apart from food seems a little more expensive but hay it was worth it. :wink:

Alan and Jean


----------

